

The Code of Life - sutro
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/15/opinion/sunday/the-code-of-life.html#

======
cdooh
She right, in the direction the world is moving today no one can afford to
ignore technology and the interconnectedness social media brings but we need
to remind everyone to not lose themselves to those connections

